
Income Inequality Research, Libertarian vs. Liberal (Podcast) - marojejian
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2017/09/gabriel_zucman.html
======
marojejian
This is very interesting as it gives a detailed discussion with data and
diverse viewpoints.

Gabriel Zucman collaborated on this research with Piketty. They have a
basically liberal perspective. Russ Roberts is a libertarian with an open
mind.

